# Bunk bed safety net



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

Hi RVers, I remember reading a post a while back where someone wanted to know if there was a safety net for bunk beds or if anybody knew how to fix a net up to keep their kids safe at night, well, just by chance I have found a company that actually sell the complete system that includes the net and a fixing kit, there are two different sizes and the prices are £45.84 and £49.11. The company is called C.A.K. Tanks Ltd. and the telephone number is 08707572324. hope this information is of help to somebody. Cheers Mick.


----------

